# Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?



## Fischhaker (10. Januar 2010)

Hy,ich wollte mal wissen ob eine Steckrute oder eine Teleskoprute beim Raubfischangeln besser ist.#c Welche Vorteile oder Nachteile gibt es? Ich habe mich schon ein wenig umgehört und es kannen viele Wiedersprüche.|krach:Ich hab mir ne Steckrute gekauft.

Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?|rolleyes


----------



## Udo561 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*

Hi,
kannst dich hier ja mal durchlesen,
Gruß Udo
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=170399


----------



## Fischhaker (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*

Habe ich also mit meiner Steckrute alles richtig gemacht? (Meerforelle)#h


----------



## kelly.net (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*

ja hast du


----------



## Fischhaker (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*

Dankeschööööööööön!#6:vik:


----------



## Damyl (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*

Richtig hast dus gemacht, wenn du selbst von deiner Rute überzeugt bist. Dann gehste auch gern damit angeln, und fängst damit zwangsläufig auch. 
Aber besser kann man so pauschal nicht sagen..........beide haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## Matt Hayes (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*

Es funktionieren prinzipiell beide sehr gut!
Ich fische häufig auch ne Tele-Rute auf Raubfische, aber es kommt eben auch auf die Angelart an!
Wenn du auf Raubfische blinkern willst, würde ich auch eher zu Steck-Rute raten.#h


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*

Mit de Steckrute an sich als System hast du nichts falsch gemacht, ob mit dem Rutenmodell selbst, mußt du entsheiden ..

wenn es keine Transportschwierigkeiten gibt ist Steck zu Spinnangeln für mich  immer die bessere Wahl ...


----------



## Matt Hayes (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> wenn es keine Transportschwierigkeiten gibt ist Steck zu Spinnangeln für mich immer die bessere Wahl ...


 
Ganz klar auch meine Meinung,grad beim Spinnangeln kommen einem die Eigenschaften der Steck-Rute extrem zum Vorteil#6Kann mich da nur nochmal wiederholen 

Grüße


----------



## Balaton1980 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*

ich persönlich tendiere ebenfalls eher zu den steckruten - benutze teleskopruten nur noch gelegentlich beim ansitzangeln oder wenns mal platztechnisch etwas enger werden sollte  #6

allerdings kann dir hier niemand sagen was, steck- oder telerute, für dich persönlich besser ist.
das gehört zu den dingen im anglerleben die man, meiner meinung nach, selber rausfinden muss 

hab mir z. b. als ich mit dem angeln angefangen habe eine tele- sowie eine steckrute zugelegt. beide mit den gleichen voraussetzungen (wg., länge, etc.) und beide zum gleichen zweck (spinnfischen).
so zog ich mein persönliches fazit und so ähnlich ging es, denk ich mal, vielen hier im board - sonst würds ja die ganzen vergleiche bzw. pro und contra`s hier nich geben


----------



## Fischhaker (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*

Ich tendiere auch eher zur Steckrute.|supergri


----------



## SpinnFischer Max (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*

Steckrute auf jedenfall...


----------



## pionier2511 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*

Definitiv Stechruten bei richtigem umgang halten die n leben lang , mit Teleruten hab ich nur schlechte erfahrung gehabt .


----------



## Balaton1980 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*

na das ist ja jetz wohl auch kein argument #d

bei richtigem umgang hält auch ne telerute ein lebenlang


----------



## Damyl (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*



Balaton1980 schrieb:


> na das ist ja jetz wohl auch kein argument #d
> 
> bei richtigem umgang hält auch ne telerute ein lebenlang



|good:
Da hast du recht. Wer schon Jahrelang damit angelt, und sie richtig behandelt, wird das wissen.
Ich hab auch alle möglichen Ruten....2-3teilig und Tele. Aber die Riesenunterschiede wie hier oft gebracht werden, konnte ich so nicht finden. Tele sind halt nicht in Mode und werden von vielen schlechtgeredet, auch wenn sie selbst keine besitzen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*



Damyl schrieb:


> |good:
> Da hast du recht. Wer schon Jahrelang damit angelt, und sie richtig behandelt, wird das wissen.
> Ich hab auch alle möglichen Ruten....2-3teilig und Tele. Aber die Riesenunterschiede wie hier oft gebracht werden, konnte ich so nicht finden. Tele sind halt nicht in Mode und werden von vielen schlechtgeredet, auch wenn sie selbst keine besitzen.



Teleruten, die wirklich  lange halten, sind teuer ... da Teleruten dünnwandiger sind ... und mir sind Teleruten schon gebrochen wegen Materialermüdung

Teleruten, die eine gute Aktion beim Spinnfischen haben, sind auch teuer, zumindest teurer als vergleichbare Steckruten ...

... ich besitze Tele und Steck ... ich kann schon vergleichen ohne etwas schlechtreden zu müssen ...

und habe im Board auch in letzter Zeit durchaus bei Fragen Tipps zuguten Tele gegeben, die ich selbst besitze ...


----------



## Balaton1980 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*



Damyl schrieb:


> Tele sind halt nicht in Mode und werden von vielen schlechtgeredet, auch wenn sie selbst keine besitzen.



da geb ich dir widerrum recht - stichwort "mode" macht mit sicherheit auch was aus 

ne im ernst - ich denk das muss er wirklich selbst rausfinden. das handling einer rute ist bei jedem anders 
man kann zwar erfahrungen und vorlieben preisgeben aber unterm strich nützt ihm das nichts.
wenn du dir die ruten selbst nicht zulegen willst/kannst dann teste sie doch mal bei einem kollegen - ist doch bestimmt vorhanden oder?


----------



## Damyl (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Teleruten, die wirklich  lange halten, sind teuer ... da Teleruten dünnwandiger sind ... und mir sind Teleruten schon gebrochen wegen Materialermüdung
> 
> Teleruten, die eine gute Aktion beim Spinnfischen haben, sind auch teuer, zumindest teurer als vergleichbare Steckruten ...
> 
> ...



Du sagst ja auch nicht gleich pauschal das alle Tele Schrott sind, wie viele andere, die ihr Wissen nur aus hörensagen beziehen. Ich bin deiner Meinug. Der Markt bietet mehr gute Steckies als Teles. Und vorm Kauf sollte man gut schauen. Aber.........mir sind auch schon Steckies gebrochen..........
Und im Normalfall, bei richtiger Behandlung, kriegste eine gute Tele auch nicht klein.


----------



## -Kevin- (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*

Steckruten sind an sich die besseren Ruten aber vom Transport zieh ich ne Telerute vor, ich bin auch der Meinung das ne Telerute schneller zusammen gebaut ist und auseinander genommen ist.

Man muss sich halt überlegen was einem wichtiger ist. ich fische beide, je nach dem halt.


----------



## Knispel (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*



Damyl schrieb:


> |good:
> Tele sind halt nicht in Mode und werden von vielen schlechtgeredet, auch wenn sie selbst keine besitzen.


 
Richtig, ich kann mich noch gut an die Zeit erinnern, als Steckruten in den Katalogen eher die Ausnahme waren. Erst mit Entdeckung den "modernen" Karpfenangelns kamen sie hier wieder ins Gespräch. Jedenfall sind mir nie Teleruten zerbrochen ....


----------



## Damyl (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Richtig, ich kann mich noch gut an die Zeit erinnern, als Steckruten in den Katalogen eher die Ausnahme waren. Erst mit Entdeckung den "modernen" Karpfenangelns kamen sie hier wieder ins Gespräch. Jedenfall sind mir nie Teleruten zerbrochen ....



An die Zeiten kann ich mich auch noch gut erinnern. Habe früher öfters in einem grossen Angelladen ausgeholfen. Bis ca. 2000 wurden weitaus mehr Teleruten verkauft wie Steckruten. Dann kippte das Verhältnis. Der Geschmack änderte sich. Auf einmal wurde die perfekte "Aktion" zum Thema. Der Siegeszug der "Karpfenruten" setzte sich durch.
Eine Steckrute ist durchaus besser für manche Angelarten, wie z.B. Gummifischen. Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Aber zum Ansitzen jeglicher Art ist es mir Schnuppe ob Tele oder Steck. Manchmal frag ich mich schon, ob ich zu grobmotorisch bin um die Riesenunterschiede zu merken..........die eine Tele zu Schrott machen soll.


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*

Es geht hier aber im Thread ausdrücklich um Spinnruten ...

bitte die Ausgangsfrage nicht aus den Augen verlieren ....


----------



## FangeNichts5 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*



pionier2511 schrieb:


> Definitiv Stechruten bei richtigem umgang halten die n leben lang
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## barsch95 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*

Ich würde sagen es ist geschmaks Sache eines jeden Anglers.
Ich hab früher nur mit Teleruten gefisch bis mir mall beim Dril ein teil
der rute eingefahren is und dauduch der Fisch verloren gegangen ist.
Jetzt Fische ich nur noch mit Steckruten ich persönlich kan mit Steckruten
besser Angeln.
PSrobiere einfach aus womit du besser Angeln kannst.
Petri Heil


----------



## Mikesch (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Es geht hier aber im Thread ausdrücklich um Spinnruten ...
> 
> bitte die Ausgangsfrage nicht aus den Augen verlieren ....


Nicht ganz:


			
				Fischhaker schrieb:
			
		

> Hy,ich wollte mal wissen ob eine Steckrute oder eine Teleskoprute beim Raubfischangeln besser ist.


Aber heutzutage versteht man unter "Raubfischangeln" nur Spinnfischen |wavey:, oder? 

Angefangen, bei Spinnruten, habe ich mit einer Steckrute (Forellen,Vollglas, RIP), dann eine eine Glasfasertele zum Forellenfischen (war damals hochmodern, da auch die zugehörige Rolle mit Kugellager ausgestattet war/ist. Anschließend eine kräftigere Steckrute (Hecht) aus Hohlglas, bereits ausgemustert, sowie eine Weitere, noch kräftigere, u. A. auch zum Schleppen (wird heute noch verwendet). Zwischen diesen Beiden wurde eine Teleskoprute aus Verbundfaser (Glas/Karbon) erworben (Diese Sportex benutze ich auch heute noch manchmal). Danach erweiterte sich meine Sammlung um eine Karbonsteckrute. Die nächste Version war eine Steckrute für Hecht mit Multirolle, zu der Zeit war es noch nicht "hipp" damit zu fischen :q. Die "alte, klassische Rolle" ist inzwischen gegen eine moderne Baitcastrolle ausgetauscht.
Nach längerer "Einkaufspause bei Spinnruten" habe ich noch 2 Leichte (-25 Gramm) Steckruten (Hardbaits/Softbaits) erworben.

Bei Spinnruten bin ich nach vielen Versuchen bei der Steckversion angekommen, obwohl es auch gute Teleruten gibt.

Beim Angeln mit Köderfisch ist bei mir eine ähnliche Entwicklung zu beobachten, derzeit mit "Karpfensteckrute".


----------



## ToxicToolz (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Es geht hier aber im Thread ausdrücklich um Spinnruten ...
> 
> bitte die Ausgangsfrage nicht aus den Augen verlieren ....


 


Richtig, und nun mal meine Meinung:

Steckruten sind da "in meinen Augen besser". Spinnfischen bedeutet auswerfen ohne Ende...Werfen , Werfen , Werfen...Ne TELErute (selbst schon hinter mir) hat da mehr oder weniger (je nach Preisklasse) die Nachteile des Festrastens. Nimm mal ne Steckpeitsche mach 50 gute Würfe und zieh die auseinander. Nimm Dir ne Telepeitsche mach 50 gute Würfe und steck sie alle wieder ohne mehr Kraftaufwad als beim ausziehen benötigt, zusammen.


Keine Frage das man die Steck leichter wieder in zwei/drei Teile hat als die Tele in 5-6 Stufen eingefahren...


----------



## Angel-Flo (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*

Ich habe 3 Teleruten und die sind nur dafür da wegen ihrer kleinen Transportgröße,
beim Fahrrad und Moped fahren. :q
Wenn man mal zum Weiher um die Ecke oder so fährt, stören finde ich eine 1,50 Lange Steckrute (im Transportstadium )

Aber bei Autofahrten und so... nehme ich Steckruten, finde ich persönlich besser. (fragt nicht wieso, kann ich nicht sagen)


----------



## ShangHai (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*

Ich schließe mich (beinahe) der allgemeinen Meinung an. Zum Spinnen nutze ich eine Steckrute. Allgemein empfinde ich Steckruten als die qualitativ hochwertigeren (Im Vergleich mit Teleruten im gleichen Preisverhältnis).

Bevorzugen tue ich allerdings Teleruten (Ansitzangeln) :q, wegen der Vorteile beim Transport.


----------



## Schläferzelle-Ost (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*

Hallo habe schon eine menge Ruten in den Händen gehalten sowie gefischt und habe festgestellt das Teleskop und Steckruten beide vor und nachteile haben was wohl schon beim Transport anfängt ist die Telerute klahr im vorteil dafür bietet die Steckrute meist nur eine Sollbruchstelle ich selber Fische nur Steckruten weil ich festgestellt habe das im vergleich was den Preis betrift bei einer guten Rute sagen wir mal um 50euro das Materialt einfach Stabieler ist in höheren Preisklassen spielt das dann keine rolle mehr!

MfG Marco


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*

boah, nix für ungut, aber mach doch öfters mal Punkt Punkt Komma Strich...


----------



## El Carp (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*

Also für kleine Forellen reicht mMn eine Tele-Rute.. sobald du es aber auf größere Kaliber abgesehen hasst, solltest du jedoch eine Steckrute nutzen. Die sind, wie ich finde; einfach besser von der Qualität, verarbeitung und Robustheit. Teleruten bueten den einzigen vorteil in der transportlänge. Im Endeffekt, ist es geschmackssache, welchen rutentyp man nutzt. 
mfg El Carp


----------



## milos2009 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*

Jo das stimmt , ich habe immer die Erfahrung gemacht das Steckruten stabiler und haben oft bessere Qualität aber wie gesagt von El Carp fürs leichte Forellen angeln oder auf Weißfische ist eine Tele OK 

Viel Spaß mit deiner Rute


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*

hi
Steckruten sind eindeutig die bessere Wahl, da die Aktion der Ruten und auch die Stabilität mehr überzeugen.
AUf Raubfische also am besten immer eine Steckrute.
Auf Friedfische nutze ich immer Teleruten  #6


----------



## Knispel (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*



MG-Fan_NRW schrieb:


> hi
> Steckruten sind eindeutig die bessere Wahl, da die Aktion der Ruten und auch die Stabilität mehr überzeugen.


 
Denn hast Du aber bisher nur Teleruten vom Grabbeltisch einer Aldi - Filiale in der Hand gehabt. Laß Dir sagen, da gibt es auch andere ....



MG-Fan_NRW schrieb:


> AUf Raubfische also am besten immer eine Steckrute.


 
Komisch, mit meinen alten DAM Alround Teleruten - 3,50 m lang und 80 - 100 g Wurfgewicht, bekomme ich auch heute noch jeden Hecht raus, allerdings wird man immer so komisch angeschaut, da das ja keine "Dead Bait" - Ruten sind )


----------



## vermesser (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*

Eindeutig Teleruten...außer beim Spinnfischen...

Der riesige Vorteil von Teleruten ist nunmal, daß man mehr Zeit mit angeln verbringt...das Gefriemel, möglichst noch mit kalten Fingern, am Wasser, ehe man wirklich angelt...nein, ich bastel lieber zu Hause und bin sofort am Fisch...Haken aushängen, Köder ran...Rute ausziehen und los gehts.

Nebenbei ist ne Steckrute total oll zu tranportieren, wenn man mit dem Fahrrad los will...und der erste übersehene kräftige Ast über einem auf der Rückfahrt vom Nachtangeln und das wars mit der Spitze...nee danke...

Einzig beim Spinnfischen sehe ich wirklich Vorteile...die Rute "rastet nicht so aus" und schwabbelt weniger...


----------



## Fischhaker (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*

Gut, ich habe eine 10-40g schwere Steckrute und eine 40-80g schwere Tele.Werde mal testen.


----------



## vermesser (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*

Das sind doch die idealen Ruten, um mit der leichten Rute zu blinkern und die schwere ist eher für alles von großen Brassen bis kleinem Waller mit der passenden Rolle und Schnurstärke.

Viel Erfolg :m !!


----------



## Fischhaker (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*

Dankschööööön!#6


----------



## jens_z (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*



Schläferzelle-Ost schrieb:


> Hallo habe schon eine menge Ruten in den Händen gehalten sowie gefischt und habe festgestellt das Teleskop und Steckruten beide vor und nachteile haben was wohl schon beim Transport anfängt ist die Telerute klahr im vorteil dafür bietet die Steckrute meist nur eine Sollbruchstelle ich selber Fische nur Steckruten weil ich festgestellt habe das im vergleich was den Preis betrift bei einer guten Rute sagen wir mal um 50euro das Materialt einfach Stabieler ist in höheren Preisklassen spielt das dann keine rolle mehr!
> 
> MfG Marco


 


Steckruten haben Sollbruchstellen???
Ist das wirklich so, oder meint er damit die Steckverbindung als schwächstes Teil der Angel?|kopfkrat


----------



## hecht fan (2. März 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*

Stekrute spricht für gute aktion Tele Für besseren Transportkomfort.
Was ist dir wichtiger?


----------



## Dan Dreßen (9. März 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*

Ich bin eher ein Freund der Steckrute|bla:, seit mir 2Teleruten durchgebrochen#q sind.


----------



## Udo561 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Eindeutig Teleruten...außer beim Spinnfischen...
> Der riesige Vorteil von Teleruten ist nunmal, daß man mehr Zeit mit angeln verbringt...das Gefriemel, möglichst noch mit kalten Fingern, am Wasser, ehe man wirklich angelt...nein, ich bastel lieber zu Hause und bin sofort am Fisch...Haken aushängen, Köder ran...Rute ausziehen und los gehts.
> .



Hi,
na ja , meine Steckrute ist auch sofort einsatzbereit , Gummi oder Wobbler habe ich zudem immer schon am Vorfacht.
Auseinander nehmen zusammen stecken und schon kann der erste Wurf erfolgen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## vermesser (9. März 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*

Das liegt garantiert nicht an Steck oder Tele, ob eine Rute durchbricht...da müssen andere Faktoren dazu kommen. 

Als Beispiel: Ne "schlabbrige" Glasfasertele ist nahezu unkaputtbar, wogegen eine harte, sehr leichte und spröde Kohlefaser-Steck eher mal bei falscher Behandlung bricht...da reicht schon das Lösen eines schweren Hängers über die Rute.


----------



## Damyl (10. März 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> na ja , meine Steckrute ist auch sofort einsatzbereit , Gummi oder Wobbler habe ich zudem immer schon am Vorfacht.
> Auseinander nehmen zusammen stecken und schon kann der erste Wurf erfolgen.
> Gruß Udo


 Angeln besteht bei den meisten nicht nur aus Spinnfischen


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. März 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*

Morgen,

ich fische noch ein paar Teleruten, schaffe mir aber keine neuen mehr an (sag niemals nie...|rolleyes).
Als ich anfing zu angeln, gabs DAM und sonst fast gar nix und die einzige Steckrute, die die im Programm hatten, war die grüne Smaragd-Vollglasserie, sonst nur Teles. Als Jugendlicher auf dem Fahrrad waren Teles auch die bessere Alternative. Die Präferenz für die Teleruten ist mir sehr lange geblieben, gleichwohl ich recht bald zumindest beim Spinnfischen auf Steckruten zurückgriff. Mittlerweile bevorzuge ich ganz klar die Steckausführungen, was aber nicht heißen soll, dass ich Teleruten irgendwie unfischbar finde, ganz und gar nicht.

Aber Teleruten haben gravierende Nachteile:

- Die Aktion einer Tele IST schlechter als die einer vergleichbaren Steckrute. Zumindest bei Allroundruten im mittleren WG Bereich und Spinnruten, bei denen es auf Straffheit ankommt. Beim spezialisierten feinen Friedfischangeln mag es anders aussehen, aber da kenne ich mich zu wenig aus. 

- Wer hat das noch nicht erlebt: Die Tele geht nicht mehr zusammen. Außer mit roher Gewalt. Nicht so toll, wenn dann eine Ringtube auf die andere knallt.

- Man gehe mal mit Teleruten an einen Sandstrand, vorzugsweise nachts. Viel Spaß!

- Im Laufe der Zeit sind mir schon einige Teleruten gebrochen, und das waren nicht die schlechtesten. Steckruten hingegen nicht.

Der einzige Vorteil, den ich bei Teleruten sehe ist tatsächlich die günstige Transportlänge. Sonst fällt mir nix ein. Ich möchte sie nicht schlechter machen als sie sind und in manchen Disziplinen mögen sie den Steckruten auch überlegen sein, aber rein qualitativ betrachtet, würde ich immer die Steckrute vorziehen. 

Fische fangen kann man aber sehr gut mit beiden, keine Frage.


----------



## vermesser (10. März 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> 
> - Man gehe mal mit Teleruten an einen Sandstrand, vorzugsweise nachts. Viel Spaß!
> ...



Beidem kann ich zustimmen! Beim Brandungsangeln haben Teles eher nix zu suchen. Der Sand schafft definitiv jede Teleskoprute.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. März 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Beidem kann ich zustimmen! Beim Brandungsangeln haben Teles eher nix zu suchen. Der Sand schafft definitiv jede Teleskoprute.


 

Och, das muss kein Brandungsangeln sein, da reicht schon der Sandstrand am Baggersee. Und irgendwie bringt es nix, aufzupassen, dass der Sand nicht mit der Rute direkt in Verbindung kommt. Irgendwie schafft der es dennoch immer...|bigeyes

P.S.: Ich hab noch ne Teleskop-Airway Revival Rute in 3,irgendwas und -60 gramm daheim rumstehen, im sehr guten Zustand (von Ende der Neunziger). Wie heißt es so schön: Selten und rar...
Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## vermesser (10. März 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*

Gut, da hast Du recht...daran hab ich grad nicht gedacht. Meine Gewässer haben eher sandfreie, natürliche Ufer...


----------



## Damyl (10. März 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Als ich anfing zu angeln, gabs DAM und sonst fast gar nix und die einzige Steckrute, die die im Programm hatten, war die grüne Smaragd-Vollglasserie, sonst nur Teles.


So alt biste aber jetzt wirklich noch net


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. März 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*



Damyl schrieb:


> So alt biste aber jetzt wirklich noch net


 

Nöö, aber wenn man 18 km vom ehemaligen DAM - Stammwerk in Gunzenhausen aufwächst, dann gibts tatsächlich kaum was anderes. 
Und die ersten DAM Kataloge habe ich schon gewälzt, da habe ich noch die Windel beschmutzt...:g


----------



## bonny66 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*

Hallo
Ich Fische hauptsächlich mit Steckruten sie haben den Vorteil das sie leichter sind als eine Tele.Als Stellfischrute
nehme ich eine Tele wegen der Länge brauche ich ja nicht den ganzen Tag halten.

Gruß Horst|wavey:


----------



## MrSmyle (11. März 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*

Ich tendiere auch zur steckrute.
Weil sie nur einen Schwachpunkt hat.


----------



## Fischhaker (12. März 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*

Welchen?#c


----------



## Fischhaker (12. März 2010)

*AW: Steckrute oder Teleskoprute?Was ist besser?*

Sehr gut erklährt!


----------

